# Top Handle Medium Lily - How much can it hold?



## Snowmin

Hi All,

So I‘ve been eyeing up a Top Handle Medium Lily for a bit, versus the Regular Alexa, both in the shiny black that they have on at the moment (Feb 2022). 

I know that if I get the Alexa, it will fit what I want it to. But I don‘t think I like the way the Alexa opens from the front, so you need to support the bottom in order to open the bag properly. I don’t tend to carry a lot and I was wondering whether the Medium Lily is better. I don’t like to carry too much weight around and I’m short (5’0). 

I was hoping to have it as an everyday bag where I can hold some work items too: iPad Pro 11”, sketching materials, purse, masks, a few bits and bobs.

Can anybody offer a picture to show what the inside is like when a book/purse is placed in? Unfortunately I’m not close to a Mulberry shop, or I would have gone in there with measuring tape and my bits and bobs.


----------



## morejunkny

Snowmin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I‘ve been eyeing up a Top Handle Medium Lily for a bit, versus the Regular Alexa, both in the shiny black that they have on at the moment (Feb 2022).
> 
> I know that if I get the Alexa, it will fit what I want it to. But I don‘t think I like the way the Alexa opens from the front, so you need to support the bottom in order to open the bag properly. I don’t tend to carry a lot and I was wondering whether the Medium Lily is better. I don’t like to carry too much weight around and I’m short (5’0).
> 
> I was hoping to have it as an everyday bag where I can hold some work items too: iPad Pro 11”, sketching materials, purse, masks, a few bits and bobs.
> 
> Can anybody offer a picture to show what the inside is like when a book/purse is placed in? Unfortunately I’m not close to a Mulberry shop, or I would have gone in there with measuring tape and my bits and bobs.



Unfortunately Medium Lily (which I believe is the same size as Medium Top Handle Lily) won’t close with my IPad Pro (10.5) in a case. Here is a pic with only the IPad. I use a Calvi Duo as my wallet, which would easily fit, but add my car and house keys, small cosmetic pouch (with 1oz hand sanitizer, mask, 1oz hand lotion, and a lip gloss), it gets to be very tight. I had just switched out of Medium Lily last night but let me know if you need more pics.

I have an older Alexa (tassel bag version, suede) and with this same Ipad, it will only close if it sits in there at a diagonal.

Hope this helps! I am planning a trip to the store to check out the Oversized Top Handle Lily (pink suede ) to see if it will fit a laptop!


----------



## Snowmin

Thank you so much morejunkny! I had hoped that the iPad Pro 11”-ish would fit, but I see it doesn’t in the Medium Lily. Would it be possible to see what it looks like in an Alexa? I really appreciate you taking the time to respond and with picture. Many thanks again.


----------



## morejunkny

Snowmin said:


> Thank you so much morejunkny! I had hoped that the iPad Pro 11”-ish would fit, but I see it doesn’t in the Medium Lily. Would it be possible to see what it looks like in an Alexa? I really appreciate you taking the time to respond and with picture. Many thanks again.



Sorry it took so long, here are some pics.

In the first one, the bag is lying flat and the IPad is lying flush to the back. You can see how much it sticks up, such that the flap won’t close properly.
In the second photo, the Ipad fits but on a full diagonal, so any other items would be under it.

For me, it would be too cumbersome to have to wiggle everything around to get things in and out.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also, I did get to see the Large top handle Lily in store, that would fit everything you want to carry (but not my laptop ).


----------



## Katinahat

The regular Lily is really quite small. More like a Mini Alexa. 

I have a mini Alexa, regular Lily and regular Alexa (old and new styles). My iPad fits easily in the regular Alexa but I don’t have a pro.

My Alexa is my absolute favourite bag!


----------



## Snowmin

morejunkny said:


> Sorry it took so long, here are some pics.
> 
> In the first one, the bag is lying flat and the IPad is lying flush to the back. You can see how much it sticks up, such that the flap won’t close properly.
> In the second photo, the Ipad fits but on a full diagonal, so any other items would be under it.
> 
> For me, it would be too cumbersome to have to wiggle everything around to get things in and out.
> Also, I did get to see the Large top handle Lily in store, that would fit everything you want to carry (but not my laptop ).



Thanks so very much for this @morejunkny - I really appreciate it. I can see now. I’m thinking that I will need to look elsewhere for what I want I think.


----------



## Maisedaizy

Snowmin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I‘ve been eyeing up a Top Handle Medium Lily for a bit, versus the Regular Alexa, both in the shiny black that they have on at the moment (Feb 2022).
> 
> I know that if I get the Alexa, it will fit what I want it to. But I don‘t think I like the way the Alexa opens from the front, so you need to support the bottom in order to open the bag properly. I don’t tend to carry a lot and I was wondering whether the Medium Lily is better. I don’t like to carry too much weight around and I’m short (5’0).
> 
> I was hoping to have it as an everyday bag where I can hold some work items too: iPad Pro 11”, sketching materials, purse, masks, a few bits and bobs.
> 
> Can anybody offer a picture to show what the inside is like when a book/purse is placed in? Unfortunately I’m not close to a Mulberry shop, or I would have gone in there with measuring tape and my bits and bobs.


Saw the lily top handle in shiny yesterday at a store....beautiful bag. Reading your post here I'd never try to put a laptop in it. I did spot the large Aleza...its a big bag. Would you not go for a Bayswater even?


----------



## Snowmin

Maisedaizy said:


> Saw the lily top handle in shiny yesterday at a store....beautiful bag. Reading your post here I'd never try to put a laptop in it. I did spot the large Aleza...its a big bag. Would you not go for a Bayswater even?



Bayswater is just too heavy and large for my frame. I think I’ve given up on getting a bag from Mulberry that fits my iPad Pro 12.9.


----------



## 24shaz

Snowmin said:


> Bayswater is just too heavy and large for my frame. I think I’ve given up on getting a bag from Mulberry that fits my iPad Pro 12.9.


I really think mulb miss a trick here, maybe it’s just not their market but I’d love a lighter weight work bag from them. I’ve used bays in the past, but find it’s just too heavy for everyday commuting.


----------



## Snowmin

24shaz said:


> I really think mulb miss a trick here, maybe it’s just not their market but I’d love a lighter weight work bag from them. I’ve used bays in the past, but find it’s just too heavy for everyday commuting.



Yes, I think they’ve not bothered with it. Incidentally I have found a an alternative that I am very happy with so far. Coccinelle brand from Italy. The leather is very nice, not as full on super thick as you would get with Mulberry, but still very nice and has a lovely soft slouch to it. I got the Liya bag and my iPad Pro 12.9 fits! It won’t fit if the iPad was in a super thick case, but it does fit with a standard fitting case. I’m happy with it, and at a fraction of the price.


----------



## 24shaz

Snowmin said:


> Yes, I think they’ve not bothered with it. Incidentally I have found a an alternative that I am very happy with so far. Coccinelle brand from Italy. The leather is very nice, not as full on super thick as you would get with Mulberry, but still very nice and has a lovely soft slouch to it. I got the Liya bag and my iPad Pro 12.9 fits! It won’t fit if the iPad was in a super thick case, but it does fit with a standard fitting case. I’m happy with it, and at a fraction of the price.


Ooh, just looking at their website & they’ve got some lovely stuff, glad you found a bag that works for you!


----------



## Snowmin

24shaz said:


> Ooh, just looking at their website & they’ve got some lovely stuff, glad you found a bag that works for you!



I found a Coccinelle appreciation post on this forum, so I decided to post the bag I got, in case people are interested. 

Also, fortunately/unfortunately… I liked the bag so much I went ahead and bought another Coccinelle in a different style. Shows you how impressed I’ve been with it. 






						Introducing... Coccinelle ❤
					

Oh dear. That may take a while before you get your parcel. At work we had a temper sensitive overnight delivery spend a week at CdG before the sender managed to call the package back home. :amazed::sad: I hope you get your bag soon and can do a revealfor us!  Yes… I’m not holding my breath :sad...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## 24shaz

Wow, that’s stunning!!


----------



## Katinahat

I see you found another brand but I’d recommend the Bayswater Tote for carrying laptops. It’s what I use. It is open top but has a turnlock for security.


----------



## ivdw

I just bought a Bayswater tote and I agree with previous poster: great bag, fits everything including laptop and lightweight!


----------



## Katinahat

ivdw said:


> I just bought a Bayswater tote and I agree with previous poster: great bag, fits everything including laptop and lightweight!


Congratulations on your new purchase!


----------

